# Irish shop - discount code



## tilter (Jan 7, 2012)

This may be of interest. I just returned from Ireland where I visited the big gift shop called carrolls. They had a code printed at the bottom of the receipt CAR259, if you enter it on their website you get a 10% discount on anything you buy.


----------

